# Can I run a Cpap machine on an inverter



## djjsss (Jan 13, 2010)

I apologise if this has been covered but I cant find it.

I am staying away for the first time on Saturday without EHU and have to use a cpap machine because of my sleep apnoea.

If I run it through an inverter will it drain the battery completely overnight.

The unit uses 3.2amps and I plan to run it through either a 150w or 500w inverter.

The battery is a new 120amp leisure battery, I don't have a generator and rely on the one battery for power.

All answers in none technical speak please  

Thanks

Derek


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Basically Derek, yes it will flatten your battery long before morning.

I don't know what a cpap machine is but at 3.2 amps on 230 volts it would be trying to take out 20 times that via an inverter. So about 64 amps per hour ish.

Back to the drawing board I think.

I have just seen stateside they do small portable Cpap machines with seperate power packs for 12v.

Ray.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

3.2 amps doesn't sound like much does it BUT at 230volts that's 736 watts continuous so that rules out either of those inverters. I don't know how this device works does it have a motor?


----------



## djjsss (Jan 13, 2010)

Yes it blows air through a mask and heats a humidifier.

Derek


----------



## levoyden (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi Derek

Along with Nebulizers, we also service Cpaps.

You will notice on start it will use 3amps and then settle down, As long as its been serviced recently and filters changed. I foresee no problem, maybe in the future it may be worth upgrading your battery / 2nd of the same amps.

Have a good weekend, but remember this would be only advisable for 1 night, a second night would be pushing it.

Dennis

Surgical On- Site Services.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

djjsss said:


> Yes it blows air through a mask and heats a humidifier.
> 
> Derek


The fan might be OK but as soon as you heat, up go the amps.

Ray.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

John runs his CPAP via an inverter, although it can be used on 12 V for some reason it drains the battery quicker that way. We have 2 80AH batteries and now have a solar panel. However we did manage to run the machine all night before we got the solar. 
Just been to look at the machine (john is golfing again :roll: )
it is a RESMED escape 58 looks like it is 2.5amps from plate. Even before we got the solar panel we managed 2-3 days off hook up. hope that helps. If you need more info pm me and I will hide John's golf clubs and/or his single malt till he replies.

Sue


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Sue.
Would this be an intermittent 2.5 amps or constant? Also is it 2.5 amps on 12 volt or 230v...?

Ray.


----------



## djjsss (Jan 13, 2010)

I have just found this on a web site

the S9 Series CPAP Machines operate on a minimum of 150 watts of portable AC power from a 12 Volt socket. The inverter must be capable of up to 300 peak watts (also known as surge watts). 

The plate actually states 1.25a sg and 3.75a sys. I am not sure what that means.

This is without the humidifier which I can just about live without.

Also does it make a difference to the overall consumption if I use a bigger inverter just to be on the safe side.

Thanks for all replies so far much appreciated.

Derek

edited for extra info


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Lot off portable info here.....................

https://www.britishsnoring.co.uk/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=908&start=0

Ray.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

raynipper said:


> Hi Sue.
> Would this be an intermittent 2.5 amps or constant? Also is it 2.5 amps on 12 volt or 230v...?
> 
> Ray.


Have sent him to look, says i have got it all wrong too  
he's putting his specs on now so should get an accurate answer 

model should be S8 not 58, maybe i need better specs too

2.5 amps constant at both 12 volt and 230volt.

use a 150watt unmodified sine wave inverter courtesy of Lidl.

Does not humidify.

Sue


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

raynipper said:


> Basically Derek, yes it will flatten your battery long before morning


That's not been our experience (SWMBO uses a cpap machine). We've run it several times overnight on 12v when without EHU, and the batteries have been fine in the morning.

Dougie.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Quote
That's not been our experience (SWMBO uses a cpap machine). We've run it several times overnight on 12v when without EHU, and the batteries have been fine in the morning.

Dougie.

Have to agree, however if humidity is used there will be a lot more power used.

Note OP has only 1 battery, so will have a bearing.


Ray if your cpap drains battery in one night suggest you get it checked out. These are designed for lorry drivers use in cabs, admittedly with greater battery capacity.

Sue


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

suedew said:


> Ray if your cpap drains battery in one night suggest you get it checked out. These are designed for lorry drivers use in cabs, admittedly with greater battery capacity.
> Sue


Hi Sue.
I personally don't have a Cpap machine. In fact I didn't even know what one was until this thread and I checked it out.

I was just answering the initial querie about using it with an inverter. 
I still feel 2.5 or 3.2 amps all night via an inverter will kill most batteries.

I'm sure some light use ones designed to be used on 12 volts could be the answer as others have found. 
It's trying to get a quart out of a pint pot, kinda thing. 

Ray.


----------

